
Pornhub is using machine learning to automatically tag its 5M videos - polskibus
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/11/16459646/pornhub-machine-learning-ai-video-tagging?utm_campaign=Revue%20newsletter&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=Deep%20Learning%20Weekly
======
joshumax
About 9 months ago I wrote a search engine based on Torch, OpenCV, a custom
NLP (thanks word2vec) and Elasticsearch to quickly find adult videos based on
linguistic descriptions of graphical content rather than the textual
description on a $20 bet. Eventually after demoing it to some people for fun,
(to my surprise) I received an acquisition offer a few weeks ago from a
certain product search site after it was accidentally discovered that the
model could be used to find more relevant products based on their images.
Needless to say I was surprised to see this on the front page of HN and wonder
how long they've been working on this too!

~~~
burger_moon
Can you go into any more details on the product you built and the acquisition?
It sounds like a pretty unique success story, I'm sure others would like to
hear more about it too.

~~~
joshumax
Yeah sure! I'll ask my advisor what I can and can't say and put it up on my
blog and submit it to HN

------
Hash-Basher
Hotdog, not hotdog

